# Print using cups usb hp photosmart c6180



## sirving (Jan 16, 2010)

I installed cups and installed my usb hp photosmart c6180 printer.
I can print a test page on the cups admin page but if I print from firefox or anything else it says "print to lpr" in the print dialog box and I tell it ok but nothing happens.
What am I doing wrong?

Thanks!

Shawn


----------



## phoenix (Jan 16, 2010)

Did you install CUPS after installing everything else?  If so, it's possible that every else installed without CUPS support for printing.  I've seen this with older versions of Firefox.

If you installed using the ports tree, you may need to re-install Firefox and other apps.

There's also a way in the about:config to tell it to use CUPS, but it's been many many many years since I've looked into doing that.


----------



## sirving (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks Phoenix,

I'll give it a try.


----------

